# looking for molds



## honeyman46408 (Feb 14, 2003)

Have you looked in hobby stores?


----------



## Matt NY (Jan 14, 2006)

honeyman46408 said:


> Have you looked in hobby stores?


Not yet. I had planned on buying them from GloryBee and only looked on-line. Time is short for these Christmas items. This is an annual gift item for me.


----------



## honeyman46408 (Feb 14, 2003)

I was in a candle shop in "Dollywood" and they had a lot of different stuff and the lady I talked to was free with Information about molds and she said they buy candy molds from "Hobby Lobby" and places like that.

Another thought -- I have been making my own molds -- mostly salt and pepper shakers for candles but with the rubber mold stuff you can make anything you want.


----------



## Bizzybee (Jan 29, 2006)

Try cookie molds. Zillions of your local stores.


----------



## Matt NY (Jan 14, 2006)

I wanted more detail than a cookie cutter offers. 

Thanks,
Matt


----------



## Bizzybee (Jan 29, 2006)

not cutters, molds. there's a difference.


----------



## candlaman (Nov 17, 2007)

Try EBAY. I have good luck there.


----------

